# Porcupine Tree - Deadwing.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Picked this up yesterday and it is awesome!

Any other fans here? :rockon:


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

it's an excellent album. i bought it off iTunes, and it's already among my most played songs.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

+1 Great band. All their stuff is top notch.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

Forgive my lateness in stumbling across this thread... I managed to catch PT about four years back for the Lightbulb Sun tour at Nearfest (in Philidelphia) and again recently when they passed through Ottawa on their recent Deadwing tour. 

Colin Edwin left his Wal fretless in the UK and was playing a Stingray for this tour, although much of Deadwing was recorded using the Wal. If you pick up the DVD-Audio of Deadwing it's mixed in DTS (excellent!!!) there are 3 extra cuts on it, one of which was the opener for the Deadwing tour (Mother & Child Divided). PS - Gavin harrison, the new drummer is absolutely astounding!!!


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

here's a concert with some interview clips here and there. excellent sound quality and this gavin fellow is an absolute monster!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=138242861598716315&q=porcupine+tree


----------

